# Next IUI Girls evening Meet



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guessing we will go back to the venue just outside Headington (Oxford) unless any other suggestions;

http://www.beefeater.co.uk/ourRestaurants/locator/details/?id=68&q=ox394ry

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

PS I can currently do all dates !


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Can't do 11th... Daisy's 1st birthday !!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

have selected a couple of dates but will depend on tx, and also if we can get a baby sitter as parents are off to Australia in October

xxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Really sorry we can't make any of those dates. 

Ditto Starr - Iduna's birthday is the 10th Oct (woweee), plus looooaads of birthdays in Sept & Oct & Nov so no can do - sorry!... oh what a busy & expensive month  . 
Wow how quick these birthdays come round, lil Daisy ONE very soon, how cool!

Have a fab time meeting up, enjoy!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

can only do 18th or 25th oct...

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

oh girlies I am a bit stuck

a -  because its so tricky to get babysitter or enough of them  
and
b -  I have accidentally found out that my hubby is secretly planning to take me away around my birthday (31st oct) and he doesnt know I know so I cant really ask him when it is    

Think it would be better if I say I can make a meet after xmas possibly late jan/feb

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Really wanting to make this, and looks like treatment will be over by the end of Oct as doing short protocol this time, so should be able to make end of Oct one, as long as my parents are free to babysit!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not much interest so think i will cancel, Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah thats a shame.

I really wanna come but feel like I am always asking for baby sitters. I dont mind coming to a family one again poss in the new year as long as its not too far.

Really wish we were all closer so we could get together more often.

Moom-wow things are cracking on npw then. Its my b'day at the end of oct,would be a fab pressie for me if you got a bfp


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly another family one sounds good to me !  Definitely have to arrange something in the new year x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

please can someone unstick


----------

